# bottle stopper mandrel



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm struggling with a way to chuck up my bottle stopper blanks.
This looks like something I'd like to invest in but unclear of how to install it into my Nova Chuck.









I'm assuming I need a collet to grab the 3/8" shaft.
Are the collets universal as far as fitting into the middle of my Nova chuck? or do I need to buy a Nova collet?

How do I size this? What's the Outside Diameter need to be in order to fit the chuck?




or am I thinking wrongly about this technique?

My first attempt was to chuck up a 3/8" x 16tpi threaded rod into my drill chuck that has a #2 Morse taper.
It worked pretty good but I could not keep the Morse taper seated. It kept falling out/coming loose.
What am I missing here?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've not used a collet chuck (but have seen them in use) and I use a stopper chuck that threads onto my spindle. With a mandrel like that, I believe the collet chuck mounts in the headstock like a morse taper and holds that stopper mandrel. If others have any better explanation I defer to them.

This is what I use: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-BS1-MJ.html


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a very simple idea and I love it!!!!

That means you have to take off the lathe chuck, correct?
...and that's fine, I just wanted to see different ideas.....

I'm liking yours, Dusty

Thank you
Tom


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm liking that so much, I'm going to order one.

...but in the meantime, could you help me with that other question I had concerning the #2 MT drill chuck coming loose?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Woodcraft sells a chuck that has a #2MT. I think you would still have to take the chuck off so it wasn't in the way. The one from PSI is cheaper. 

Tom if you have a drill chuck you can mount the mandrel shown in your picture if you need to. Personally if you do not have a collet chuck I would get another style.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

jlord said:


> Woodcraft sells a chuck that has a #2MT. I think you would still have to take the chuck off so it wasn't in the way. The one from PSI is cheaper.
> 
> Tom if you have a drill chuck you can mount the mandrel shown in your picture if you need to. Personally if you do not have a collet chuck I would get another style.


Thanks jlord
I can't seem to find it online in the Woodcraft.
Can you copy & post the item you are describing?
Greatly appreciated


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks jlord
> I can't seem to find it online in the Woodcraft.
> Can you copy & post the item you are describing?
> Greatly appreciated


I tried looking it up the other day also & could not find it. Here's their stock # 846953 that's on the package. The description is LJR#MT Bottle Stopper SS 3/8" Mandrel 2MT. It's made from Stainless Steel. It's also threaded with a 1/4" x 20 on the backside so you can use a drawbar.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

> ...but in the meantime, could you help me with that other question I had concerning the #2 MT drill chuck coming loose?


I missed this part. What's your question?

And yes, the one I posted you take the chuck off and just thread this one on.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, re-read your original post. I think some accessories like the morse taper drill chuck are not precisely machined and/or need some pressure from the tailstock to stay seated. Don't quote me on this one though.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Morse tapers are made for straight on pressure. That is why they work in a drill press.
Without tailstock support, and applying pressure from the side, there is nothing to hold them in.
I would think the Nova pin jaws would grip that small. Yeah, a lot more expensive but you would have a smaller set of jaws for expansion (1”) for small items such as tea light, etc where the 50mm is too large.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

To keep items seated in the MT & working loose make a draw bar. If your MT has threads on the backside you can use 1/4x20 all thread. Insert it thru the spindle into the backside of your taper with a knob on the handwheel side to tighten it. This will keep your taper seated.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Got it jlord...thanks.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*so will this work?*

So I called the guy at Woodcraft and asked him if I needed a collet to use the mandrel.
He said " No. You remove the jaws from the Nova chuck and it will squeeze tight onto the 3/8" mandrel."
Boy that makes sense.!!!

So I went to the next level of Macguiver and took a 3/8" x 16 bolt, sawed off the hex end and threaded it onto my stopper blank.










Any reason why this won't work?










....and if it does it's only short term.
I'm definitively ordering the 1" x 8 chuck to just spin onto the head piece...










thanks to Dusty.......


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Just measure your stopper & turn it down to that diameter.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

jlord said:


> Just measure your stopper & turn it down to that diameter.


....and the reason I have a washer on there is that it is the same size as the stopper....so I'll just turn to that....without having to measure.

...but I hear ya jlord.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> So I called the guy at Woodcraft and asked him if I needed a collet to use the mandrel.
> He said " No. You remove the jaws from the Nova chuck and it will squeeze tight onto the 3/8" mandrel."
> Boy that makes sense.!!!
> 
> ...


I have the same PSI chuck, its great, you just screw it on and its the perfect diameter for the stoppers. The only thing i would look out for is the drill bit they include, it was just a hair oversized and some blanks spun on the chuck.


----------



## BradK12 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is all I use. I believe it is the most secure chuck out there for BS's. Use a 11/32" Brad Pt. bit though and not the included one.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-BS1-MJ.html


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Would this work?
The only problem I have with PSI is everything is for 1X8. Threaded over the spindle would be easier.
I believe it is thread at the rear for 1/8" rod.
I am _assuming_ you keep tailstock support until the final cuts.
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr.../product_name/Threaded+Drill+Chuck+Arbor+(WT)


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Question for you guys using the PSI mandrel. I purchased one a couple weeks ago and based on the reviews, I drilled with an 11/32 bit instead of the one supplied. Now I have a stopper turned that I cant get off because it is so tight. Even if I get it off of the mandrel without damaging it, how do you go about threading the hardware on when you really cant grab either piece with a tool without damaging them?

Are you guys only buying stopers from PSI? I know there are a couple here who use this mandrel but get ther stoppers from SS Niles. The bushing portion of this mandrel is 1/8" larger than the SS Niles stoppers so how are you getting the right diameter? I was thinking of putting a flat washer on before the blank but cant find a washer with an outside diameter of 13/16". Help please!!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You can get spindle adapters. I got the 1"x8 for my midi lathe. When I bought my big lathe it has 1 1/4x8 spindle. Bought an adapter from Craft Supply USA ( think it was them) to allow me to use it on either lathe. Just a real bugger trying to them apart when done ;-)


----------

